# My Journey to Australian PR



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Australia had always inspired me since i heard its name i.e. in Cricket World Cup 1992. The time continued and i passed my ACCA exams in 2006. My teacher told me to immigrate to Australia once you become its member. In 2010 i was about to apply for this immigration thingy but something happened i the Points test system and i was unable to pass points test. The current situation in my country forced me to look for alternatives and again in 2013, i researched and discovered that due to changes in points test i can make it through. This is where the real story begins.

*Ielts:*

I registered for IELTS in Aug 2013. A score of 7+ was required by CPA. I worked hard for that because i was not confident that i can make it in writing. I worked hard to improve my writing skills for more than a month. Finally the test day arrived. I had a feeling in my heart that its done, i am through. On 4th Oct, when i received my result, my hands were literally shivering and i could not open the envelop. I asked my wife to check my result. She screamed with joy and then the party began. I had an impression that i can claim 10 points for my experience as all of it is related to my occupation. 

*Skills Assessment*

I chose CPA. I had an impression that i will get 15 for qualification and 10 for experience. On 7th october, i joined this forum and then it was revealed to me that my experience is not post qualified and i can not claim points. Anyhow, i dispatched my documents to CPA on 22nd october. A request for additional document was made by CPA on 10th November which was furnished on the same day. I received outcome on 9th December which was successful. i got 15 points for qualification only, leaving me 5 points short of 60.

*State Sponsorship*

I had to apply for 190 and choose NSW as my intended state. Applied to them on 13 dec and received acknowledgement on 17th Dec. 24 Dec 2013 was a real shocker for many people who were in final stages for applying the state sponsorship from NSW as they suddenly stopped receiving any more applications. I was stunned as well. Had i got late for few more days, i wouldn't be able to apply in that program year. The speculations started again... no one was sure what would happen with te applications? will they reject, will they approve? when? now or after July 14. This was the painful wait... checking the website every day for any update, emailing NSW about status updates, i tried everything and finally received my sponsorship exactly after a wait of 97 days i.e. 22nd March 2014

*Visa Application*

I started up filling visa application form on 28th March. I had money in my account but was unable to transact because i didn't have any credit card with such high limit. My friend chipped in and paid for me. but immiaccount has some issue and i was stuck with my application. It took me several emails and reminders to immisupport and 7 days to resolve this issue. Finally on 7th April i was able to submit my application. When i started uploading my documents in Immiaccount, i noticed that our marriage certificate had a wrong date of birth. Again i was running from pillar to post to re-issue a corrected marriage certificate. further, when i applied PCC for my wife, it came to my attention that name on Wife's passport is spelled incorrectly and her name on visa application and every other document is spelled differently. After a lot of research i decided to fill in form 1023, got her name corrected on passport, fill form 929 and send them the new passport. Issuance of PCC from three different places in one country was also a big pain. The PCC issuance took me more than 40 days and no doubt was the toughest part of the whole process. the guys from our part of the World knows what it takes to deal with local police.

After waiting for 100 days for CO allocation, i decided to email gsm adelaide and ask them the status, as i was afraid of calling them directly. in response on 25th august i received 1st communication from my CO. It was just a communication and not any information request. Few days ago, CO asked me for polio vaccination certificates for three of us. I already had polio vaccination certificates with me.

on 02 Aug we had a baby, that was a big day, a baby doll was in my lap. I immediately applied for her birth certificate, passport,etc etc and filled in form 1022 to notify my CO. I also filled form 1436 which was not required. Co requested for her medicals and polio certificate on 2nd Sep 2014. But the link for generating referral letter malfunctioned. I tried at least million times to generate the letter till 8th sep when i finally printed the letter. I immediately got an appointment from local medical clinic. Medicals were finalised and submitted to DIBP on very next day. Then the wait was there for the grant letter. I was also afraid of calling them as i feared they may ask for some additional info. on 16 sep i decide to call them at +61131881. after waiting for 45 minutes the call dropped. again on next day i called them again and the same thing happened. after that i called on +61731367000 and after 5 minutes i got confirmation that they have not received the Polio certificates. i told them i sent these certificates on 16 aug, 2nd sep, 8th and 10th sep and even immediately before calling them. the guy on the phone located my emails and assured me that my application will be finalised by today or by tomorrow. 

Finally, the day arrived and i got my grant letter in an email on 3 am Pakistan standard time. It was a beautiful day and i was feeling accomplished.

​


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Congratulations, best of luck for your future endeavors.


----------



## RazaF (Nov 17, 2013)

Hard Work eventually pays off
Best of Luck


----------



## JaanKhan(261313) (Sep 14, 2014)

Heartiest congrats from my side.
Wish you all the best.
:kiss:



Waqarali20005 said:


> Australia had always inspired me since i heard its name i.e. in Cricket World Cup 1992. The time continued and i passed my ACCA exams in 2006. My teacher told me to immigrate to Australia once you become its member. In 2010 i was about to apply for this immigration thingy but something happened i the Points test system and i was unable to pass points test. The current situation in my country forced me to look for alternatives and again in 2013, i researched and discovered that due to changes in points test i can make it through. This is where the real story begins.
> 
> *Ielts:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hard work pays off.

You were destined to get the PR ,so you got it even after all these hurdles.

Good luck and have a beautiful life ahead.


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Australia had always inspired me since i heard its name i.e. in Cricket World Cup 1992. The time continued and i passed my ACCA exams in 2006. My teacher told me to immigrate to Australia once you become its member. In 2010 i was about to apply for this immigration thingy but something happened i the Points test system and i was unable to pass points test. The current situation in my country forced me to look for alternatives and again in 2013, i researched and discovered that due to changes in points test i can make it through. This is where the real story begins.
> 
> Ielts:
> 
> ...


Congrads and all the best may Allah make everything easy for you


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH (Feb 24, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Australia had always inspired me since i heard its name i.e. in Cricket World Cup 1992. The time continued and i passed my ACCA exams in 2006. My teacher told me to immigrate to Australia once you become its member. In 2010 i was about to apply for this immigration thingy but something happened i the Points test system and i was unable to pass points test. The current situation in my country forced me to look for alternatives and again in 2013, i researched and discovered that due to changes in points test i can make it through. This is where the real story begins.
> 
> *Ielts:*
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy!!!! Can you mention the e-mail address of GSM Adelaide through which you contacted them before CO allocation?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Congrats buddy!!!! Can you mention the e-mail address of GSM Adelaide through which you contacted them before CO allocation?


[email protected]


----------



## JaanKhan(261313) (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear Waqarali20005!

If you don't mind, can you please enlist the steps to get a PCC from Pakistan?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations dude! when and which city are you planning to land?


----------



## Syed_1995 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Waqar Ali  Can you please tell me how you got 15 points on your qualification ? Did you got 15 points on you ACCA qualification or you got them on any other 4 year university degree ?? 
Also please tell me Is ACCA perfect for Accounting skill assessment ??

Thanks


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes,you must be ACCA member & ACCA is perfect for qualification assessment.


----------



## retro (Feb 25, 2014)

First of all congrats and well done. 

I've just been informed by my migration agent to arrange the medicals and PCC and I am supposed to submit them by the first week of Dec. Do you think there's a quicker way of getting the PCC based on your experience?

How's the job hunt going?

Best of luck to all of us and thanks for the detailed post outlining your experience in getting a visa.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

retro said:


> First of all congrats and well done.
> 
> I've just been informed by my migration agent to arrange the medicals and PCC and I am supposed to submit them by the first week of Dec. Do you think there's a quicker way of getting the PCC based on your experience?
> 
> ...


PCC procedures differ for different provinces! it depends where you are based in! usually it does not take more than a week and if you have some reference the it can be done within few hours!


----------



## retro (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the response.

I am based in Karachi. I don't have any reference as such but perhaps some pieces of paper will expedite the process.

Would it be possible to get the meds appointment via e-mail cos the phone lines seemed unmanned despite numerous attempts.

You're an accountant too. While most of my experience has been in internal audit, since it was pre-qualification (ACCA), I applied as an Accountant also. I hear it is quite tough for accountants in the job market over there tho. What's your take on it considering you are based over there?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

retro said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I am based in Karachi. I don't have any reference as such but perhaps some pieces of paper will expedite the process.
> 
> ...


Medical appointments can be made over the email. As far as PCC is concerned i urge you to visit any police website or call your nearest SSP office to get first hand information. 

Job market is currently going tough on every one here who does not have a local experience and/or qualification. But luck plays an important role in getting you your dream job. As far as odd jobs are concerned, they are available easily.


----------



## retro (Feb 25, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Medical appointments can be made over the email. As far as PCC is concerned i urge you to visit any police website or call your nearest SSP office to get first hand information.
> 
> Job market is currently going tough on every one here who does not have a local experience and/or qualification. But luck plays an important role in getting you your dream job. As far as odd jobs are concerned, they are available easily.



Thanks for the tips regarding the PCC and medicals.

Do you think we overseas applicants can do something different beforehand like a particular qualification that could improve our hiring chances when we land there? Or can we try to switch our focus to a related role which has more job opportunities in Oz?


----------



## wso22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Australia had always inspired me since i heard its name i.e. in Cricket World Cup 1992. The time continued and i passed my ACCA exams in 2006. My teacher told me to immigrate to Australia once you become its member. In 2010 i was about to apply for this immigration thingy but something happened i the Points test system and i was unable to pass points test. The current situation in my country forced me to look for alternatives and again in 2013, i researched and discovered that due to changes in points test i can make it through. This is where the real story begins.
> 
> *Ielts:*
> 
> ...


Bro, your experience is fascinating. As you had applied for PR with External Auditor, I would like to ask some info from your experience. During your application, did CO ask you for registration or license for External Auditor? I have read somewhere on immi website under the job description that registration or license is required.

I have obtained positive skilled assessment for External Auditor but I am concerned that when I apply, CO will probably ask for license which I do not have.

Thank you very much


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

wso22 said:


> Bro, your experience is fascinating. As you had applied for PR with External Auditor, I would like to ask some info from your experience. During your application, did CO ask you for registration or license for External Auditor? I have read somewhere on immi website under the job description that registration or license is required.
> 
> I have obtained positive skilled assessment for External Auditor but I am concerned that when I apply, CO will probably ask for license which I do not have.
> 
> Thank you very much


no never asked for that! Skills assessment from CPA is enough !!!


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

*bravo*



Waqarali20005 said:


> Australia had always inspired me since i heard its name i.e. in Cricket World Cup 1992. The time continued and i passed my ACCA exams in 2006. My teacher told me to immigrate to Australia once you become its member. In 2010 i was about to apply for this immigration thingy but something happened i the Points test system and i was unable to pass points test. The current situation in my country forced me to look for alternatives and again in 2013, i researched and discovered that due to changes in points test i can make it through. This is where the real story begins.
> 
> *Ielts:*
> 
> ...



my goodwishes are with you

may u succeed in your life.

even i am also trying for a PR, with more adverse scenario.

I hope the almighty might help.


----------



## aneellohano (Aug 31, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Australia had always inspired me since i heard its name i.e. in Cricket World Cup 1992. The time continued and i passed my ACCA exams in 2006. My teacher told me to immigrate to Australia once you become its member. In 2010 i was about to apply for this immigration thingy but something happened i the Points test system and i was unable to pass points test. The current situation in my country forced me to look for alternatives and again in 2013, i researched and discovered that due to changes in points test i can make it through. This is where the real story begins.
> 
> *Ielts:*
> 
> ...



Hello Waqar,

Hope you are doing well !

I have done ACCA. Passed all my exams in august 2012 (affiliate status) and took membership in 2013. Do you have any idea whether the assessing authority(in my case vetassess) would consider the experience post august 2012 or only from the time that I took membership?

Further I had also done B.Com (2 years degree) and M.A(Economics) also 2 years degree, whether these two together are considered as equivalent to Australian bachelors and relevant for internal audit profession?

Would really be thankful if you or anyone else here on this forum could guide.

Regards:
Aneel Kumar


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

aneellohano said:


> Hello Waqar,
> 
> Hope you are doing well !
> 
> ...


Your post membership experience will be counted as skilled. Also include every qualification that you have


----------



## bil.na (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Waqar,

i had a similar case, i submitted my medical and PCC on November 11th, 2014 and still waiting for Grant, any idea how long does it take?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Great story here by Waqaralli.
Wishing you success in Oz.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

bil.na said:


> Hi Waqar,
> 
> i had a similar case, i submitted my medical and PCC on November 11th, 2014 and still waiting for Grant, any idea how long does it take?


it depends... if everything is ok and you have provided whatever they asked then it should not take more than couple of weeks. call them after a week or so and ask them about the case progress!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Great story here by Waqaralli.
> Wishing you success in Oz.


Thank you!


----------



## hammadmirza (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Waqar,

How is it going there ? Which city you are in currently ?

I havent moved yet but maybe Feb/March. A friend of mine was asking ... seems like your case so want to discuss that with you.

He did B.Com then MBA and right after it working in a Bank for over 4 years now. 

I want to know does CPA or other assessment bodies for Accountants also deduct years from experience? I know ACS deducts 2 years as they did with my case.

Regards.


----------

